# Google voice



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anybody successfully installed and has it working properly? I could never get it to answer and take a message from a incoming call properly.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

I have it working on my bolt. It always says it is incompatible with my carrier but it always seems to work. I just use it for voicemail though.

Sent from space.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You have to go on the Google voice website and setup the voicemail there. I will try and find the steps to do that. Right now its kids homework and then food. Never a moments rest lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using TapatalkOk here it is. Hope this helps. http://infectedrom.com/archive/index.php/t-765.html


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been using it since day one. Although there could be some weird messages, if you leave the phone for a bit when it's configuring, you should be fine. It might seem like frozen, but you can reboot it by whatever mean and Gvoice should be working.

I used AOSP as well as sense roms and gvoice worked with them both.

Edit: I'm assuming you have Google Voice all set up on its website.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the setup steps that the Google Voice website will prompt you for is missing (1) number to dial. I had to dial (3) different numbers -- all have different prefixes + my GV number.

Here is the guide I followed. Note: (3) numbers to dial to make it work.

Warning: The other steps are slightly wrong for GV's current design at the GV website but close enough to make it through.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Verizon message kept popin in with a "cannot" complete call as dialed" and would not let anybody leave a message.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used Google Voice for several years. Works fine as visual voicemail, to make out going calls, and as a desktop sms client. I've installed in on lots of ROMs and rarely have an issue. As other said above, when you are setting up your voicemail there is often a message that says something about the phone number, but it still gives you an option to use GV as the default voicemail and it works.

I wish I could help with the error, but I'm not sure what would cause the error. When I install GV on my phone, I sign in using my Google account and then just go through the set up process.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Dial *71insert Google voice number here. This creates the forwarding for the voicemail. The call out issue I've experienced once a long time ago and don't rememberwhat I did to fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeh instead of doing all three numbers they say dial I just did the *71 plus Google number then went to the website and finished setup there. So far everything seems to be working.


----------

